# Extremely Power slingshot help?



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello, I purchased the B52 slingshot from Gander Mtn. and I really like it. The problem is it's not fast or powerful enough for me. Can some people recommend me a very strong, fast slingshot that has something that helps you aim? Or just a fast powerful slingshot. (strong band)

Are there any pros and Cons with the Barnett Cobra Slingshot? I like the look and I've heard pretty good reviews on it.

Thanks,

Viper


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Take a look at the Saunders Wrist Rocket Pro. Here is a quick link. It is still one of the best and most powerful slingshots that a beginner can shoot. IMO

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HE6E6I/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B000HE6E6I


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For even more power you can get these bands:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058X10HG/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B0058X10HG

Or get one of the vendors on the site to make you a set of custom bands for it.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks NightKnight. I'm not looking for beginner slingshots at all. I'm fairly new to slingshots but I have bows and crossbows. Any experienced ones?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Thanks NightKnight. I'm not looking for beginner slingshots at all. I'm fairly new to slingshots but I have bows and crossbows. Any experienced ones?


its all about the rubber you use for your bands.
theraband gold is the standard, it seems, but latex is better, apparently. if you layer up enough of anything , it will be powerful enough.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks. So then what's a good slingshot that has something like the Barnett Cobra does? Like, a guide. But it has to has to let me change the bands (of course).


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i am saying that you can buy whichever bands that you can handle and put them on most slingshots. 
if you are looking to spend money, then the vendors on this site would be happy to help you. most of them , if not all, offer hunting bands with their slingshots.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

at first i tried to go all high tech with my slingshots, but eventually you will grow into what most people use on this forum

check out the vendor section on this forum

for example gamekeeper john/A+ offers no bogus straight up powerful models for hunting

if you like artistic wood work check out flippinout's works

like tactical stuff(tactical design&material) check out bill hays at pocketpredator.com

all these don't look like much at first, but it's about minimalism really... skip what you don't really need and lessen the variables

bill hays has videos that show you how to aim with the bands so you don't really need something extra to aim with


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> at first i tried to go all high tech with my slingshots, but eventually you will grow into what most people use on this forum
> 
> check out the vendor section on this forum
> 
> ...


i could not have said it better myself.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Saunders Hawk, simple with adjustable power. Power without control is not worth much.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Thanks. So then what's a good slingshot that has something like the Barnett Cobra does? Like, a guide. But it has to has to let me change the bands (of course).


for value for money and power have a look at gamekeeper johns catapults,or hawk2009 trophy with 6 strands


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Power in a slingshot is not in the pull weight, but more in the reflex action of the rubber used. Also the high price of a slingshot does not necessarily mean that it is a better or more powerful slingshot than a cheaper one. A natural fork is a great slingshot. Do I mean stay away from high priced slingshots, not at all as there are some great ones out there and I own a few. I don't consider the Saunders Hawk a beginners slingshot. For a cheaper slingshot the Saunders Hawk is hard to beat and with custom bands, it will give you speed and power that is hard to duplicate with tubes. The Hawk also gives you a fast change band system and is easy to set up for sight shooting. You might want to watch my video on extreme power bands on YouTube as too much pull weight with a slingshot can cause thumb and wrist problems. -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Do not try to up the power on that B52. The metal frame only extends about 2/3d of the way into the two-piece plastic handle. I put Theraband Green tubes on mine, and I can feel the handle flexing when I draw it. I don't shoot it any more.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

if you want shot fast and strong, you have to learn Butterfly shooting and you need Theraband Gold and a Hammergripslingshot!.
the strongest Slingshot i know is the Howitzer.






The Panther from Dankung is also good for strong bands.






Tobias


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Just like Tex said.
It's not the pull weight that gives you the power, it's how fast the rubber retracts.
Tubes don't retract as fast as flats, but tubes last longer... using a 20 pound draw weight for most tube sets I can get up to around 250 fps.... using gold theraband I can pull 12 lbs to 44" length and get 260+ fps.... using Tex's flatbands cut 1"X3/4" tapered single band per side, I get over 280 fps.

Here's a little video showing the power of a single per side flatband:





Here's a video showing comparisons of tubes and bands:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVDxUC27WAw

Plus you can check out my youtube channel for more interesting videos on other slingshot related things like trickshots and how to shoot videos: http://www.youtube.c.../MasterBillHays


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> if you like artistic wood work check out flippinout's works(make sure you pick a material up for powerful bands)


FlippinOut Slingshots doesn't produce any slingshots that cannot handle powerful bands, what would be the point of that??


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

sorry lol just that there was this ONE omega that said it was slimmed down a lot and OP might put 5 layers on it, but yeah... when i was new i can break anything


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. Is Gold Theraband strong enough to kill a deer or bird? And does anyone have some Pros and Cons on the Cobra? I really like the Omega in Leather with Palm Swell. I'm looking for a band that can shoot about 300+ fps. What length would the Gold Theraband or another Flatband need to be for 300+ fps and to kill animals. Thanks


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Then what's a good slingshot that can handle powerful flatbands? 300+ fps or maybe 250-280.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Thanks Everyone. Is Gold Theraband strong enough to kill a deer or bird? And does anyone have some Pros and Cons on the Cobra? I really like the Omega in Leather with Palm Swell. I'm looking for a band that can shoot about 300+ fps. What length would the Gold Theraband or another Flatband need to be for 300+ fps and to kill animals. Thanks


lol you really shouldnt have mentioned deer


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Lol @ Marcus.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Lol @ Marcus.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hello, my catapults are built for hunting and are very powerful, they shoot 12mm lead at over 250fps and 9.5mm steel over 350fps, joerg sprave was getting over 28 ftlbs of power with one of my catapults in the review he done on his youtube, i have shot many of rabbits / ducks / pigeons e.c.t. with my gamekeeper catapult, check out the banner to view my catapults or click on my youtube link below to see my bands chroy tested and me shooting live game with them, thanks - gamekeeper john


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> Saunders Hawk, simple with adjustable power. Power without control is not worth much.


I agree!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

the cobra being limited to double tubes is not going to achieve what you want to do MASSIVE DESTRUCTION!!!!

for high fps up to 300 you will need Extremely tapered flatbands with 2 or 3 layers stacked up together
if you are just starting out it'll be very hard to hit animals on the head with it

start out with the Omega you like and learn to taper flatbands(cut them a bit wider at fork attachment & narrow towards the pouch) Theraband Gold or Tex-shooter's latex are among the highest FPS for your purposes

note you might want to read further on how to taper as they can break earlier if not done perfect

start with 2 layers and train up your accuracy, then you can go 3 or more layers when you feel confident to land a clean headshot

please ask more questions we're all here to help


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> Thanks. So then what's a good slingshot that has something like the Barnett Cobra does? Like, a guide. But it has to has to let me change the bands (of course).


for value for money and power have a look at gamekeeper johns catapults,or hawk2009 trophy with 6 strands
[/quote]
beat you to it john lol


----------



## Gregor-Y (Aug 10, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Power in a slingshot is not in the pull weight, but more in the reflex action of the rubber used. Also the high price of a slingshot does not necessarily mean that it is a better or more powerful slingshot than a cheaper one. A natural fork is a great slingshot. Do I mean stay away from high priced slingshots, not at all as there are some great ones out there and I own a few. I don't consider the Saunders Hawk a beginners slingshot. For a cheaper slingshot the Saunders Hawk is hard to beat and with custom bands, it will give you speed and power that is hard to duplicate with tubes. The Hawk also gives you a fast change band system and is easy to set up for sight shooting. You might want to watch my video on extreme power bands on YouTube as too much pull weight with a slingshot can cause thumb and wrist problems. -- Tex


nice comment !
slingshot are not toys but weapons , be careful with a powerful slingshot


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I went on a buying binge with power in mind.
I have:
Chief AJ HFX,
Bill Hays Hathcock, Ranger, Seal sniper,
Fippinout Spectraply (on it's way)
Dankung Black Thunder and Magic Wand
Tex Harris Hawk kit.
Custom made from Thailand.

So here is my 2 cents worth.

Buy Tex Harris' Hawk Kit for less than $20 shipped.
Most bang for your bucks, Period!
Not saying the others are bad in anyways and I love them all, but....
Express bands are awesome and the grip makes it signifacatly better.
This is among the strongest, if not the strongest shooter in the group.
Can't go wrong with this kit.

BTW: The grip in this kit fits Chief AJ HFX and improves the slingshot by a bunch.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

what ammo do you want to achieve over 300fps with? most catapults will shoot 6mm or 9mm steel close to 300fps all the time, its when you change to the bigger ammo you need heavy bands,


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

9mm. But I want to shoot larger ammo at that size too. I like some of yours. DO you have heavier bands? And Will a heavier band shoot a smaller ball faster and stronger?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

gamekeeper john always shoots with heavy bands and of course he has all the bands you ever need

and yes the heavier bands (multi layers) will always repel your projectile faster no matter what size of ammo used

however the gain from heavier bands will diminish as you up the pull weight and you must find a sweet spot between accuracy and power.

i am also a big fan of flippinout as i'm sure he can also supply you with the heaviest band you can possibly pull

get them both see which one you like more, and if you don't like one of them i will be happy to buy one off you (already have 5 flips one more won't hurt =P)

can't go wrong with both lol


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

> ...and yes the heavier bands (multi layers) will always repel your projectile faster no matter what size of ammo used


That is not always true. Simply read the comments above.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

just a quick note, it's easy to over estimate what you can draw, i used to shoot a 90lb longbow but no way could shoot a 90 lb slingshot, a lot of my mate's are massive body buiders and can't draw some of my slingshots, my ones i 'play' with have all kinds of heavy bands on and shoot super fast with 16mm lead, but my hunting slingshot is a milbro style with 6mm square elastics really easy to draw and will put a 50.cal lead ball clean through a pidgeon without a fraction of the power i use for target shooting of breaking things in the garden


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Is your hunting slinghot small? If you sell that slingshot, (with the bands and all) I'll buy it.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

a slingshot with those beautiful lines made of multiplex, would be even more awesome with a socket type lock system for a comfortable yet low profile forearm brace for heavy bands, would simply be cool IF IF IF it can be properly AND artistically executed...AKA 90% invisible when the brace is not attached, no lumpy or clunky bits hanging around.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

flippinout said:


> if you like artistic wood work check out flippinout's works(make sure you pick a material up for powerful bands)


FlippinOut Slingshots doesn't produce any slingshots that cannot handle powerful bands, what would be the point of that??
[/quote]
i cannot imagine any of yourslingshots snapping under pressure.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Please stay on topic. If you wanted to tell flippinout that you can PM him.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Please stay on topic. If you wanted to tell flippinout that you can PM him.


noted.
you should really research the vendors here and youtube them . you can hunt anythign with these slingshots..
bigger game you need arrows.
how old are you , again?


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

dgui said:


> Saunders Hawk, simple with adjustable power. Power without control is not worth much.


You are so correct! 
Power with out precise control is actually worth nothing. I notice most folks enter the hobby looking for power first. My humble (but experianced opinion) is to learn to shoot light bands with the accuracy of Dgui and the other guys here before moving up to 1" rectangular double tbg. Dgui and his little pickle fork shooter is a lot more deadly than a rookie with a 1" bearing and bands with a 60lb pull. As an archer you know that a precise target recurve bow is ofter only 25-35 pounds draw. With sling shoots it's all about accuracy. If I want power I reach for the Glock22.
To be more direct and assuming that you are hunting...you'd be surprised of what a 7/16 ball and a set of medium field bands will do to a game animal (ie: rabbit, squirrel, grouse, opossum) head shot any one of them from 15 yards and it's dinner time!


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

one eight. I will go with GKJ. I like two of yours. I did find a laser slingshot on ebay with 6 bands and one with 2 ways to improve aim.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

treeviper said:


> one eight. I will go with GKJ. I like two of yours. I did find a laser slingshot on ebay with 6 bands and one with 2 ways to improve aim.


You may want to consider reading the reviews on the multi band Chinese shooters first. 
Remember that on a rifle, pistol and even a bow, a laser sight is an option; but on a slingshot you have to control about both x and y axis of alignment and a laser can not tell you where the alignment point is. a laser sight is really useless on a slingshot. If they worked, we'd all be using them








Pile them next to the shake weights!
Ps. I really am just trying to help. Promise.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

ok i totally think like you when just starting and bought 2 of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8G-Retroflexion-NC-Eagle-King-slingshot-Catapult-/180691465609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a120cf589

very accurate but again tubes are not more powerful than flats

flatband models are far more powerful


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Why pay so much? $400??? That is not worth it.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

high tech to the MAX, of course if i had to do it all over again i wouldn't get it

that's why i recommended the vendors on this forum because they build time proven slingshots at fraction of a cost

don't look fancy like the laser one but gets the job done even better


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

what he said.
you are asking for power. buy from one of the vendors.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Thanks Everyone. Is Gold Theraband strong enough to kill a deer or bird? And does anyone have some Pros and Cons on the Cobra? I really like the Omega in Leather with Palm Swell. I'm looking for a band that can shoot about 300+ fps. What length would the Gold Theraband or another Flatband need to be for 300+ fps and to kill animals. Thanks


I think you may be getting the wrong idea...please DO NOT even attempt to shoot at a deer using a slingshot with lead/steel balls. This will only result in hurting the animals which is very inhumane. Also, do you even have a hunting license for shooting at deer? Are you in a place where you can shoot at deer legally? Please check your local laws. And like I said, do not try shooting at deer with balls...it can only end badly...this forum does not condone illegal slingshot hunting at all. Also, how old are you that you think you have the strength to pull some of these bandsets...many of the heavier bandsets that can deliver the kind of speed you are looking require very strong shooters. Finally, the last thing I will say is that although you may get the power you are looking for, don't think you will go out in the first couple weeks and pick off birds and rabbits immediately. It takes a skilled shooter to handle power and get headshots on small game...it is far from easy. Just my two cents - Brian


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

If you don't wand deer killed then don't kill them. Don't worry about anyone else. I have the licence. Of course it can only end badly. IK what I'm doing.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

brianmitchell66 said:


> Thanks Everyone. Is Gold Theraband strong enough to kill a deer or bird? And does anyone have some Pros and Cons on the Cobra? I really like the Omega in Leather with Palm Swell. I'm looking for a band that can shoot about 300+ fps. What length would the Gold Theraband or another Flatband need to be for 300+ fps and to kill animals. Thanks


I think you may be getting the wrong idea...please DO NOT even attempt to shoot at a deer using a slingshot with lead/steel balls. This will only result in hurting the animals which is very inhumane. Also, do you even have a hunting license for shooting at deer? Are you in a place where you can shoot at deer legally? Please check your local laws. And like I said, do not try shooting at deer with balls...it can only end badly...this forum does not condone illegal slingshot hunting at all. Also, how old are you that you think you have the strength to pull some of these bandsets...many of the heavier bandsets that can deliver the kind of speed you are looking require very strong shooters. Finally, the last thing I will say is that although you may get the power you are looking for, don't think you will go out in the first couple weeks and pick off birds and rabbits immediately. It takes a skilled shooter to handle power and get headshots on small game...it is far from easy. Just my two cents - Brian
[/quote]
i think that should sum it up completely.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

treeviper said:


> If you don't wand deer killed then don't kill them. Don't worry about anyone else. I have the licence. Of course it can only end badly. IK what I'm doing.


it would end badly meaning you wouldnt kill the deer.. you would just injure it and it will get away and die days or weeks away and you will never have it.. what use is that? 
i think you have established your expertise and maturity.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

treeviper said:


> If you don't wand deer killed then don't kill them. Don't worry about anyone else. I have the licence. Of course it can only end badly. IK what I'm doing.


Don't besmirch this forum by shooting at deer with balls. It won't kill them. It will break bones, hurt them, but will not kill them...that is inhumane. I do hunt, but I do it responsibly. You being a rather inexperienced shooter shooting at large game with a slingshot and balls is not hunting responsibly; ergo, you really do not know what you are doing.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

bj000 said:


> If you don't wand deer killed then don't kill them. Don't worry about anyone else. I have the licence. Of course it can only end badly. IK what I'm doing.


it would end badly meaning you wouldnt kill the deer.. you would just injure it and it will get away and die days or weeks away and you will never have it.. what use is that?
i think you have established your expertise and maturity.
[/quote]

agreed BJ


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

killing a bird or deer . there is a huge difference there unless you mean a deer or an ostrich.
any slingshot can kill a bird.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

this thread is going to end badly, then the deer.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i hope you don't feel offended & turn away from this forum because some of us do feel the need to give a few precautions as a general guidance for people who are just starting out

i know you are not a novice because you shot bows and other weapons and are likely an experienced hunter already

you journey with slingshots is going to be fun and it's even more enjoyable & rewarding when you learn and share with people just like yourself on this forum, all of us came from where you are right now and we apologize if you feel we lecture too much however we only mean well.

by no means do we claim to know more and do not mean to impose our belief onto you, we hope to share on the basis of knowledge being equal individuals, please do let us know how you progress as a shooter and we'll be happy to provide our opinions if you do ask


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

treeviper said:


> If you don't wand deer killed then don't kill them. Don't worry about anyone else. I have the licence. Of course it can only end badly. IK what I'm doing.


you want here a talk about Deer hunting with a Slingshot or how to learn to shot with strong bands?
if you want kill a deer, take a gun or a arch or crossbow! but no Slingshot!
we can talk about strong bands shooting - no problem -
we talk here no longer about deer hunting with Slingshot!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Its all in the bandss, your draw length.. the cut, width, taper and layers determin power. Then you gotta match it to a suitable ammo... Butterfly draw will produce results, provided the above mentioned are appropriately addressed..
Ben


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Slingshots will kill deer when ammo tech reaches the point we can penetrate deep even through bone, for now slow lead is not fair to the deer, maybe one day there will be rifled ammo that has hard points and then we can talk deer hunting heh.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The point about deer hunting has been made. Let's get back to the band conversation please.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks NK. So I like GKJ's Demon slingshot. Whats's the difference between it and The Pocket Poacher.

I also like the Barnett Pro Diablo II and Pro Slingshot With Laser Sight Hunter Powerful Catapult (Both which are on ebay)

I will replace the BP2 with tapered bands. But it has methods for you to aim better with.

Any thoughts on those?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

have you seen Bill Hays' video on how to aim with flatbands:





we basically link this on every tread just in case someone missed it
this method is very effective, master hays cuts cards from their sides easy from 10 + meters away for he is The Master of aiming
and so does GKJ





about the PPoacher vs Demon, i do not have hands on experience, from the looks of it PPoacher might accommodate big hands with strong grip, the handle is anatomical vs the flared Demon which offers more freedom, both are excellent choices.
really cannot recommend the barnett and the ebay laser, sorry...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

brianmitchell66 said:


> Thanks Everyone. Is Gold Theraband strong enough to kill a deer or bird? And does anyone have some Pros and Cons on the Cobra? I really like the Omega in Leather with Palm Swell. I'm looking for a band that can shoot about 300+ fps. What length would the Gold Theraband or another Flatband need to be for 300+ fps and to kill animals. Thanks


I think you may be getting the wrong idea...please DO NOT even attempt to shoot at a deer using a slingshot with lead/steel balls. This will only result in hurting the animals which is very inhumane. Also, do you even have a hunting license for shooting at deer? Are you in a place where you can shoot at deer legally? Please check your local laws. And like I said, do not try shooting at deer with balls...it can only end badly...this forum does not condone illegal slingshot hunting at all. Also, how old are you that you think you have the strength to pull some of these bandsets...many of the heavier bandsets that can deliver the kind of speed you are looking require very strong shooters. Finally, the last thing I will say is that although you may get the power you are looking for, don't think you will go out in the first couple weeks and pick off birds and rabbits immediately. It takes a skilled shooter to handle power and get headshots on small game...it is far from easy. Just my two cents - Brian
[/quote]

+1000 to this



treeviper said:


> If you don't wand deer killed then don't kill them. Don't worry about anyone else. I have the licence. Of course it can only end badly. IK what I'm doing.


You clearly don't know what you are doing, nor even what **** you are talking about. Since there is an obvious lack of common sense, I recommend to try a slingshot for a Grizzly bear hunt.....


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

get off the thread if it's not about the slingshots or bands. Don't waste your time her. Go join all those PETA people. I do know what I'm doing. Maybe you don't know what you're doing so you like to think that I don't to make yourself feel better. I kill and EAT. Not just to kill.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

treeviper said:


> get off the thread if it's not about the slingshots or bands. Don't waste your time her. Go join all those PETA people. I do know what I'm doing. Maybe you don't know what you're doing so you like to think that I don't to make yourself feel better. I kill and EAT. Not just to kill.


i do not think anyone here believes in PETA.
is about respecting the animal. if you cannot make a clean kill then you do not shoot.
slingshots will not make a clean kill on a deer.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell you what, I've made a lot of functional art... and a lot of slingshots that are pure function that look like art.
My current favorite is a SEAL Sniper design that is so accurate for me that soon I'll be doing a video where I'll attempt to make a new World Record doing consecutive card splits from 10 meters.
Why is this important and pertinent to this thread? Well, John (GKJ), Hawk, and I are all in pretty much agreement that if you can cleanly split a card from 10 meters then you are accurate enough for head shots out to a fairly long distance and the bands are strong enough to cleanly kill small game.

If you can't get all the way through the card... it tears instead of cuts etc... then your shot may not be fast enough to kill that well.... and I very well know what I'm talking about, as I've taken literally hundreds of birds, dozens of rats and more than a few rabbits and squirrels.
Killing birds and rats can be done at much slower speeds and with less energy, but the energy needed to cleanly kill rabbits and squirrels needs to be around this area to make sure you're being humane.

How do you get the speed necessary? Well simply doubling or tripling bands or getting stronger tubes is not really the answer.
What you're after is to get to the 220+ fps plateau with 44 cal lead ammo to efficiently dispatch small game... which is jackrabbit and smaller size. You do not want to hunt larger game unless you set it up for launching arrows... which is totally doable with many slingshots, most of mine included.
How do you get the speed you need? Band retraction speed and draw length are the keys. A single per side set of 1" X 8" active length straight cut gold theraband drawn to 44" will launch a .44 lead ball at 230 fps. Double it and rudementary logic says you double the speed... but that's not true, you only double the draw weight... the ball will only be going about 260 fps.... the band retraction rate is what's going to limit you. So you've doubled the draw weight, lowered your accuracy and only gained 30 fps.
The rabbit is easily killed at a lot lower speeds than 230 fps... but you wanted higher speeds and less accuracy... so you're less likely to even hit the bunny in the first place or if you do, it is likely to be an injuring body shot instead of an instant kill headshot.

So what I'm saying is, go for accuracy, the correct ammo choice and the speed necessary to kill with a headshot.... anything over that is wasted energy, material and less than clean kills are more likely... even though you're dealing in higher speeds.

What is the lowest draw, fastest retracting elastic? Tex Herriman's mil spec latex he sells in the vendor's section. It's what I use, even though I literally have access and can use anything.
The second choice is the gold theraband.
Third choice black theraband, in a couple of layers.
Fourth choice black 1745 tubes cut to suit your draw length properly.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent post Bill


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Again, please stay on topic. You could've PM'ed him that.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Again, please stay on topic. You could've PM'ed him that.


I'm sorry since when was I not allowed to comment on someones post? get off your high horse and learn "respect" to ride a pony first


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

you now have many suggestions and tips
summary I can now advise you:
Start with targetshoting maybe you need six months until you're ready, such as bill recommends it.
and then you can even try to hunt smalgame.

wenn you hunt animal still think what *bj000* said:

_is about respecting the animal. if you cannot make a clean kill then you do not shoot._

wish you much fun with your slingshot!


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Again, please stay on topic. You could've PM'ed him that.


I'm sorry since when was I not allowed to comment on someones post? get off your high horse and learn "respect" to ride a pony first








[/quote]
I'm just saying when I see I reply I suspect it is about the topic. Just saying if you wanted to compliment someone then PM them. Stay on topic or G*FO.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Again, please stay on topic. You could've PM'ed him that.


I'm sorry since when was I not allowed to comment on someones post? get off your high horse and learn "respect" to ride a pony first








[/quote]
I'm just saying when I see I reply I suspect it is about the topic. Just saying if you wanted to compliment someone then PM them. Stay on topic or G*FO.
[/quote]
Listen I'll post what I like when I like until a mod say otherwise.....get it? and no I wont G*FO get that also?


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Slingshot sinper:
your post was no problem!
a litle praise to a member is still ok!

Treeviper:
keep cool ! and Stay with friendly answer!


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't be an a**wipe. Make your own threads if you want to post something.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

TobseB said:


> Slingshot sinper:
> your post was no problem!
> a litle praise to a member is still ok!
> 
> ...


He could have "praised" the member by PM'ing him. I think the title was too complex for him.
My apologies Slingshot-Sniper, I'll make the title more understandable for you next time.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Don't be an a**wipe. Make your own threads if you want to post something.


I'll recommend you show some respect...hows that sound?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Don't be an a**wipe. Make your own threads if you want to post something.


that is really good way to make friends.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

I give my respect to ones who deserve it.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow treeviper. 
you are so unbelievably disrespectful


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

Not trying to be, just trying to get a point out.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

treeviper said:


> I give my respect to ones who deserve it.


Well you don't deserve mine...in fact it tells me what kind of person you are....obnoxious! would you like me to explain the meaning to you?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

Can someone please ban this ****ing idiot, from the forum?

Treeviper, I sugget to crawl back into that little, dirty hole you came out and stay there.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BTW I'm done with you and your thread,I'll leave knowing you derailed it all by your lonesome....bye bye now!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Treeviper, we try really hard to keep this site a friendly an respectful place. If you cannot match that culture I recommend that you find another site to post at.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

I completely understand it all. I just want you to understand with my posts, I'd like the posts to relate to they topic; even by a little.
I apologize if I was rude.


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

E=mc² said:


> Can someone please ban this ****ing idiot, from the forum?
> 
> Treeviper, I sugget to crawl back into that little, dirty hole you came out and stay there.


Oh, you're soooooo funny. And see, what did I ever say to you?

An idiot is a stupid person. How do I prove myself that. Learn words...


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

This kid treeviper is a newbie and is talking so much smack to valued members of this forum. Admins and moderators, please use your best judgement in dealing with this guy...it is becoming a bit ridiculous.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

treeviper said:


> Can someone please ban this ****ing idiot, from the forum?
> 
> Treeviper, I sugget to crawl back into that little, dirty hole you came out and stay there.


Oh, you're soooooo funny. And see, what did I ever say to you?

I idiot is a stupid person. How do I prove myself that. Learn words...
[/quote]
And so it goes..you have been asked nicely and yet you continue,its clear you're not a fast learner


----------



## treeviper (Aug 11, 2011)

"that" part wasn't rude. maybe the ones before were. I didn't continue. I decided to stop.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm done with this thread. It is now closed. Treeviper, consider yourself warned. If I see you being rude again you will be banned.


----------

